
Ask HN: Best headset for working from home in noisy environment - bayareabronco
Can folks recommend a better headset for working from home that has a noise cancelling mic? I have two children 6 and 3. Thank you!
======
mtmail
Related from 4 month ago, though back then the question about the microphone
didn't come up.

Ask HN: Best Noise Canceling Headphones -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21563355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21563355)

Ask HN: Which headphones are you using? -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20289035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20289035)

